# Backbutton Focus..do you use it? Pros? Cons? How hard to get used to it?



## cayenne (Aug 7, 2013)

I've been watching some classes on Creative Live lately...I've seen some instructors, recently a couple of wedding photogs saying they have set up and use the backbutton focus.

I need to go back into the manual and look how to set it up, so I can experiment with it, but just wondering how many of you out there use this?

Are you a pro or a hobbyist?

What are the Pros/Cons of setting up and using this system?

How hard have you found it, to get used to this set up, and be able to use it fluidly? 

I'd almost think if you were moving your focus points around, while shooting manual...using backbutton focus would pretty much require you to grow an extra finger and 3rd hemisphere of the brain just to coordinate all of this?


Anyway, I'm thinking of giving it a try, but wanted to get some comments from those that use it currently.

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## chasinglight (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi, I am a hobbiest. I shoot portraits, events, wildlife, and landscape. I should almost exclusively in manual mode, though occasionally in Av or Tv. I do change focus points on the 7D pretty often. Once I made the switch to back button focus I have not looked back. Honestly my biggest concern with the switch was that if I hand someone else the camera then they would not be able to operate the camera...but since I never really hand my camera over to others that's not a big deal. 

Bottom line is its very doable. You don't need extra fingers. It's not like you are changing focus points and auto focusing at the same time... You can still change the shutter and ISO with your pointer finger, and its not a big deal to stop focusing for a moment to change the aperture.


----------



## yellowkamper (Aug 7, 2013)

I always use it for motor racing, I lock onto the car or bike then follow it holding the button in and use the shutter button to take a picture when it is framed right.

Robin


----------



## ahab1372 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have it on all the time, even had it on on my rebel. It took me a few afternoons to get fully used to it. 
In the beginning I used to switch back and forth, but now I prefer to have BBF and AI Servo on all the time. If I need to lock focus, I just take the thumb off


----------



## GuyF (Aug 7, 2013)

Started trying it last weekend for portrait stuff and also birds in flight at a falconry display. Seems a bit odd at first but quickly gets easy though on a couple of occasions my thumb found the exposure lock button instead.

Makes sense to use it for portraits - use rear button to focus then re-frame as required and take the shot. Combined with AI Servo means life is much easier. If you don't get used to it within an hour or so you can always go back to the old way of doing things. I'm a convert.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2013)

Use it, love it.


----------



## Schruminator (Aug 7, 2013)

As someone just mentioned, the biggest issue is that you can no longer hand your camera off to another person and expect them to be able to use it.

I like it because it means that the camera isn't trying to refocus in between shots (like when you press halfway down on the shutter) unless you want it to. It took me a few days of shooting to forget that it used to be set up any different.

I've heard of some people changing to back button focus and then leaving the AF in Servo mode so if they tap the button it's like single shot AF, but if they hold it down it's servo. It's personal preference like anything else-- I have it so when I hold down the button on the front of the camera (near the lens mount) Servo mode is engaged, but it just works better for me.


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 7, 2013)

Always use it. Combined shutter and focussing is counterproductive.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm a visual kind of guy.. which button are we talking about ?


----------



## Seanlucky (Aug 7, 2013)

Weirdly enough I never have my DSLR setup this way, but this post has gotten me thinking about it...

When I shoot film on the Hasselblad H2 I have it setup this way, and that's because I actually use manual focus quite regularly. Like this setup because I can autofocus on my subject, reframe (only center point), and then tweak manually. Much easier to manually focus with such a huge viewfinder...


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes I use it on all my bodies and no there are no cons. Takes about 2-3 days to retrain your brain. ALL WIN.


----------



## sama (Aug 7, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I'm a visual kind of guy.. which button are we talking about ?



http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/backbutton_af_article.shtml


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 7, 2013)

chasinglight said:


> Hi, I am a hobbiest. I shoot portraits, events, wildlife, and landscape. I should almost exclusively in manual mode, though occasionally in Av or Tv. I do change focus points on the 7D pretty often. Once I made the switch to back button focus I have not looked back. Honestly my biggest concern with the switch was that if I hand someone else the camera then they would not be able to operate the camera...but since I never really hand my camera over to others that's not a big deal.
> 
> Bottom line is its very doable. You don't need extra fingers. It's not like you are changing focus points and auto focusing at the same time... You can still change the shutter and ISO with your pointer finger, and its not a big deal to stop focusing for a moment to change the aperture.



+1 

My 7D is always set to Back-Button AF and Servo-AF mode. That is the only way to get FAST and FULL control of any AF-situation, whether the target is moving or not. As long as I press the button, AF will track, if I lift my thumb, AF-tracking will stop. Absolutely perfect. No Cons whatsoever.

If I hand my camera to another person, all I need to remember is switching the main mode dial all the way to custom setting C3 which is "dork setup". Program Mode, AF on the shutter button, One-Shot AF, central group of AF points active, single shot, and all other settings to basically camera default. When I get the camera back, I switch it to C1 and am back in business.


----------



## mrzero (Aug 7, 2013)

If you hand off your camera to someone else, you can set it to green box mode and it will resume using shutter button AF. I generally find that works well enough for hand-off shots.


----------



## Nirmala (Aug 7, 2013)

Cant imagine using my camera set up any other way these days.


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 7, 2013)

It does take a little while to retrain, but I think it's worth it. There are some additional benefits aside from those already mentioned. It saves the step of switching between MF and AF mode on lenses for certain shooting when you want to manually focus. Also, if you have a subject which moves quite quickly in one spot, then it is invaluable. An example froma few years ago, before my swithover, was when an adult starling was feeding a recently fledged youngster. Every time the feed happened, using normal AF, the camera immediately focused on the grass behind, which was a bit of a pain to say the least.
It isn't so much a case of switching back button focus on, but more of switching the normal AF off, as the default is to be able to focus from the back button or the shutter, instead of just the back button.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Aug 7, 2013)

I always use back button AF. I currently shoot professionally but even when I was just a hobbyist, I used it. My trainers were pleasantly surprised to learn I had already started using it. It just makes more sense to be able to control AF and shutter release separately. It took about 2-3 days of casual shooting to adjust.

as far as handing off your camera to someone, I just slip it into Auto Mode for strangers. I don't like handing my gear to people I don't know anyway so it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## bycostello (Aug 7, 2013)

don't think i could go back now i've started using it...


----------



## cnardo (Aug 7, 2013)

Use it exclusively now after getting use to it. Use it on a T4i and a 5D2. Put your camera into AF Servo mode, then Tapping BBF once is like SS or hold it down for AF Servo. Absolutely a must for BIF or any sporting event. Pre-focus on a spot ahead of time and wait for your subject to "hit the mark" . Shooting is faster also because the shutter button is just managing the exposure and not the focus. You never have to recheck focus...it's like putting your lens into manual focus mode!

I bought one of those RED Spot buttons that people put on their shutter button. Punched out the center part and put it on the BBF " * " button and the left over part on the shutter button...so now, by feel alone, I always know the difference between the AF and AE buttons... And the only time I gave my camera to someone else to take a picture all I told them to do is to "hit the little Red button first and the big Red button second"


----------



## cayenne (Aug 7, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> It does take a little while to retrain, but I think it's worth it. There are some additional benefits aside from those already mentioned. It saves the step of switching between MF and AF mode on lenses for certain shooting when you want to manually focus. Also, if you have a subject which moves quite quickly in one spot, then it is invaluable. An example froma few years ago, before my swithover, was when an adult starling was feeding a recently fledged youngster. Every time the feed happened, using normal AF, the camera immediately focused on the grass behind, which was a bit of a pain to say the least.
> It isn't so much a case of switching back button focus on, but more of switching the normal AF off, as the default is to be able to focus from the back button or the shutter, instead of just the back button.



OH, I thought it was just *one * menu setting to change all AF to the back button.

I'll have to dig out the manual and try to read up on this....I'll give it a try this weekend I think!!

C


----------



## Vossie (Aug 7, 2013)

I've tried it but the difficulty is that you use the same thumb for AF activation and AF point selection.

Is there a button on the 5D3 that you can program to instantly switch from zone AF to centerpoint (and back to zone if you release that button)? I would love such buttons for birds: servo mode zone when they are flying and temporary centerpoint when one is hidden between leaves.

I now use the back AF-ON button as AF-OFF button while being pressed. This helps me to temporarily freeze focus when in servo mode.


----------



## pdirestajr (Aug 7, 2013)

It's the only way I shoot on my 5DII and 7D. Why I like it so much is that you can then ACTUALLY use full-time manual focus effectively. Otherwise, every time you touch the shutter/ meter button, it "messes up" your focus!

On my 5DII + 85mm f/1.2II + EG-S Focus Screen + Back Button AF = an amazing amount more in-focus shots.

Works nicely with macro too- rough in the auto focus with back button, then tweak manually.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 7, 2013)

I've heard of it, never experimented much with it.


----------



## michi (Aug 7, 2013)

Hobbyist. Tried it a few years ago, hated it. Tried it again a year or so later, now it's the only way for me to shoot. I does make a lot of sense. I do think the placement is not optimally ergonomic. I wish there was a button closer to the wheel as it does hurt my hand if I shoot a lot.


----------



## fugu82 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hobbyist. Changed to BB focus on my 5D3, instantly hooked. Very practical and intuitive way to focus. Went back and dug out my 40D and changed it, too.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Aug 7, 2013)

I know people say a big advantage is being able to separate exposure from focus, but is there an advantage of using the BBF vs using the exposure lock and then recomposing and using the shutter button to focus? It seems like using the exposure lock would be another way to separate exposure from focus.


----------



## mr few shots (Aug 7, 2013)

I would thoroughly recommend it (once you get used to it which surprisingly doesn't take long)
It really seems so much more logical to control the tracking with your thumb and then fire the shutter button fully when you want to take the picture.
I switched over after reading a few articles about it and have never looked back
I always switch my mode dial to the green box when giving my wife the camera as her patience and understanding of my "f***ing camera" is nil
My brother on the other hand is an experienced user so I leave as is for him
The other button I found useful to configure on my 5D III was using the depth of field preview to switch between one shot and servo very useful if subject moves off suddenly when your in one shot..again takes a moment to get used to


----------



## cocopop05 (Aug 7, 2013)

I use it when I use Live View.


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 7, 2013)

I found it very easy to get use to.


----------



## wsheldon (Aug 8, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> It's the only way I shoot on my 5DII and 7D. Why I like it so much is that you can then ACTUALLY use full-time manual focus effectively. Otherwise, every time you touch the shutter/ meter button, it "messes up" your focus!
> 
> On my 5DII + 85mm f/1.2II + EG-S Focus Screen + Back Button AF = an amazing amount more in-focus shots.
> 
> Works nicely with macro too- rough in the auto focus with back button, then tweak manually.



Same experience here. I use BBF full time on my 50D and 6D. I started using it just for tripod and macro work, where you have to set up and wait for the right moment or wind and often pre-focus or rely on FTM, but now I use it all the time even for snap shots.


----------



## tolusina (Aug 8, 2013)

I've gone the other way, at least I think it's bass ackwards from what most others do.
I've set the back 'AF On' button on my 6D to "Af Off".

I have only two lenses, 40 shorty and 24 - 105.
The focusing ring on the zoom responds as I expected, any time I grab that ring, I'm in control of focus.
The 40 doesn't do that at all, for me to have manual control, I have to switch to manual control.

Now, with back button 'Af Off", anytime I press the Af On button, I am now in control of focus, I can leave focus where the camera/lens set it, or fine tune as I like. If I want to return focus control to the camera/lens, I release the Af On/Off button.
If I hand the camera to someone else, all is normal for them.

I generally shoot in manual, f6.3, 125th, auto ISO. I've set the 'Set" button to ISO so I can quickly control that as desired though I cannot return to Auto ISO using the Set button.





.


----------



## viggen61 (Aug 8, 2013)

It took me a very brief time to adjust to back-button focus on my 7D. Now, I find it hard to go back!

I just wish that Canon's wired remotes supported the function!


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 8, 2013)

OP, so you were also watching the JD and Jasmine Star's "The Art of Being a Second Shooter". 

I find the back button focusing (BBF) a fantastic option when doing work with still subjects - landscape, flowers in a garden, still life, portraits of adults etc. That is where I have enough time to focus and recompose. And it is so handy for the focus and recompose style of shooting (especially when you camera has only 9 AF points) But recently I was photographing a couple of toddlers who keep on running around and found that shutter button focusing (SBF) suited me more for that purpose (but that may be due to my limited understanding of the technique till now).

When sometimes I hand over my camera to another person to take a photograph of mine (or a group of people including me) I find it very difficult to explain to them the BBF. So I just flip the switch and change it to SBF. At least for my 40D and 50D it is very easy to do and moreover I have saved the shutter button/back button operation menu in the MY MENU set up to be able to do it fast when faced with the need.


----------



## BrettS (Aug 8, 2013)

I use it and much prefer it. I'm strictly a hobbyist. However, I never looked back once I switched. I find it to be far more fluid and natural than a combined shutter button. 

It's a single menu configuration on my 6D. Uber simple to try.


----------



## Pi (Aug 8, 2013)

I use it, combined with AI Servo. The outer AF points of my 5D2 focus great that way at f/1.4 (!)

I am just speculating here, but AI Servo focusing may be the "true closed loop" AF which the single shot AF may, or may not be. In any case, I find it much more reliable in low light, and since I always focus and recompose in some way, the back AF button is a must.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 8, 2013)

Found these three videos on youtube.... I found these very informative... some of you who are learning the AF like me may also find these useful....

Part 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAx86nblZ2g

Then you can easily find the Part 2 and Part 3 on youtube.....


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Aug 8, 2013)

Fotography as a hobby I spend a lot of time.

Found BBF for myself only 3 month ago; after using AF since the analog 50E......

Love it, learned it quickly.

And yes, others could have a problem with it when you hand over the camera, because they want to take a picture of you.....


----------



## curby (Aug 8, 2013)

I first heard of this from Arthur Morris, and am considering switching as well. He recommends leaving the camera in AI Servo mode all the time. I like to hear the AF confirmation beep though, and that never happens on my old Rebel during AI Servo mode. I know the idea is that it's continually tracking instead of locking focus, but a beep to confirm the initial focus acquisition would still be useful (to me). Can newer bodies beep on initial focus during AI Servo mode, or do they still only ever beep during 1-Shot AF?

P.S. Does the back focus option stay set during Green Box mode? I imagine you'd often want to go full auto when handing your camera to a total newbie anyway.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Aug 8, 2013)

Addendum:
AF mode set to AI Servo, press the BB, hold it for tracking, leave it for a "pseudo one shot", and recompose without worrying loosing my focus.
Altogether it is a good thing to divide shutter from AF.
And the rate of keepers seems to be higher.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 8, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> And yes, others could have a problem with it when you hand over the camera, because they want to take a picture of you.....



Assigning a My Menu setting for this can be useful.....


----------



## dswtan (Aug 8, 2013)

Serious hobbyist. Set to BBF a couple of years ago on 7D, then 5D2 and 3, and quickly came to like it.

But I also refined it further for me personally -- by swapping the AE lock (asterisk) and adjacent AF-ON buttons, since AE lock was bigger and more convenient to the right (and I seldom use AE lock, whereas the focus button was now used all the time). 

Recently I've gone back to the default shutter combined mode for really fast moving things like flying insects and fast BIF, seeing if the advanced AF on my 5D3 would get more keepers that way. I'm not sure now. I think I'll be going BBF all the way at this point. The greater control is really nice and easy to use.


----------



## sanj (Aug 8, 2013)

Cant imagine life without back focus button.


----------



## Wilmark (Aug 8, 2013)

Got use to it in two days. Dont want anything else.


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 8, 2013)

"Back in the good ol' days" I programmed my 350D to use the * (AE lock) button as a BBF.

Then, how glad I was when I moved up to my 7D, as it has a dedicated BBF button. (And it's in the right spot for me).

It also only took me a few hours of shooting to become totally comfortable with BBF instead of shutter button. I use my personalised and 'Quick menu' settings to set the shutter button back to AF for when I give my DSLR to friends to use / shoot a photo of me with.

Definitely prefer BBF for any situation now. Landscape (no need for lens to refocus when I've nailed the focus and are changing composition, etc). Same with so many other applications, eg macro, wildlife (including BIF), still life, etc, etc.

Paul


----------



## Skirball (Aug 8, 2013)

viggen61 said:


> I just wish that Canon's wired remotes supported the function!



What do wired and wireless remotes do, revert to setting the focus with the shutter?


----------



## ahab1372 (Aug 8, 2013)

Skirball said:


> viggen61 said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish that Canon's wired remotes supported the function!
> ...


You actually have to set the Shutter button back to AF and AE if you want the remote to trigger the autofocus. Otherwise the camera will take a picture without focusing


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Aug 8, 2013)

I always use backbutton focus and am very glad I read about it not long after I first got my XSi(so i think its easy to get used to). like many of the others i used it with AF servo. I shot birds in flight, sports, portraits. Funny thing is, I actually didn't know that you needed to tap it for one shot. I've always held it down -didn't realize you could do otherwise! good thing since i mostly shoot action.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 8, 2013)

Well,I'm gonna read up on it...and maybe give it a try this weekend.

Nothing like 'jumping into the fire' to get to try to learn how to do new things, eh?



cayenne


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 8, 2013)

Personally I can't see why anyone who isn't using their slr as a point and shoot wouldn't want to use BBF. That method of focus plus improved AF in recent cameras and the all important AFMA has pretty well stopped me using manual focus now, which means I don't need as many L versions with their far superior manual focus.


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 8, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > It does take a little while to retrain, but I think it's worth it. There are some additional benefits aside from those already mentioned. It saves the step of switching between MF and AF mode on lenses for certain shooting when you want to manually focus. Also, if you have a subject which moves quite quickly in one spot, then it is invaluable. An example froma few years ago, before my swithover, was when an adult starling was feeding a recently fledged youngster. Every time the feed happened, using normal AF, the camera immediately focused on the grass behind, which was a bit of a pain to say the least.
> ...


It is only one menu setting, but it is switching off the shutter release AF. The back button AF is already set, it's just that you normally have two methods by default, back button AND shutter release. You know you;re in the right place when you have the diagram of a camera, under Custom Controls.


----------



## Gary W. (Aug 9, 2013)

cnardo said:


> ...I bought one of those RED Spot buttons that people put on their shutter button. Punched out the center part and put it on the BBF " * " button and the left over part on the shutter button...so now, by feel alone, I always know the difference between the AF and AE buttons... And the only time I gave my camera to someone else to take a picture all I told them to do is to "hit the little Red button first and the big Red button second"



Hey all,

What red spot button? Sounds interesting!

Gary W.


----------



## bigmag13 (Aug 9, 2013)

I shoot weddings and events. One of my favs about back focus is that it meters when you snap and tracks your subject. As far as handing my cam over to a person, I just put it in P or AUTO.


----------



## Zv (Aug 9, 2013)

I've recently started using it. Takes a little getting used to at first but once you do it makes life easier. Great if you like to focus and then recompose. Also if your taking pictures of something with let's say people moving in front of you bbf will allow you to lock focus and then take the shot the decisive moment. It's hard to explain you just have to try it! 

I dunno if there are any real drawbacks but there are some situations where the old method is preferable - maybe when there are no moving subjects or obstructions and you just want to point and shoot.


----------



## FunPhotons (Aug 9, 2013)

I use it. I like separating out focus and shoot, not sure why. Throws off others when they pick up my camera though


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

I only use it when I'm taking photos...  I used it on my 7d and it was the first thing I set up on my 5d MkIII... I haven't found any other use for it if I'm not taking photos... :

Enjoy using it this weekend, like most of us here, you'll probably never go back!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't like it at all. So no.

I may set the button to FREEZE AF and occasionally use that. I like the super tele where you can use the freeze buttons around the lens rim a lot more though.


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 9, 2013)

I love BBF. I used it and never turned back. Focus-and-click is much faster this way and apart from that, I can pre-focus then just click. This is also very good for panning and macro. It doesn't take much time to get used to it. After a couple of hundred shots, I'm more used to it now than the old focusing process.


----------



## Hillsilly (Aug 9, 2013)

Gary W. said:


> Hey all,
> 
> What red spot button? Sounds interesting!
> 
> Gary W.


I think they are referring to a soft shutter release button. They're not that common with Canon, as our cameras lack a threaded shutter release button for ye olde manual shutter cables. But as mentioned, you can DIY.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi Guys
I switched over about 2 weeks ago, the day before my 17-85 iris ribbon failed! Lens fixed in 3 days once I decided to go ahead! 
Only been back to taking pics for a couple of days and not had much opportunity to use it.
How long does it take before checking the first pic reminds you to focus! I have the camera set to one shot so I get a beep and the missing beep is the trigger to focus. 
In theory (and in what little practice) I like it but I have not shot enough to tell if I will adapt, as an amateur I don't shoot regularly so I may not re-programme my brain soon enough to prevent missed shots, I do try to pick up the camera regularly to keep it current.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## caruser (Aug 9, 2013)

BBF rules!


----------



## GaryJ (Aug 9, 2013)

Used for years on 7D, would not go back to single button,rear button is the go.Wish they had this in the 70's...


----------



## mw (Aug 13, 2013)

For continuous shooting, do you keep pushing on the back button to keep focus, or press it once, let go, and start shooting?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2013)

mw said:


> For continuous shooting, do you keep pushing on the back button to keep focus, or press it once, let go, and start shooting?



Depends on what/how I'm shooting. In AI Servo with a moving subject, keep it pressed. If neither you nor your subject are moving, it's fine to release it.


----------



## shashinkaman (Aug 13, 2013)

How about trying stuff out for yourself instead of asking everybody else!? Jeez!


----------



## sturdiva (Aug 13, 2013)

I seem to be doing the opposite of everyone else on this thread (which probably means I'm missing something). 

I used back button focus on my t2i/550d for everything. I would use the center point, and the focus and recompose. Like most others, this worked pretty well for me, except for issues with nobody else being able to use my camera, and occasional missed focus (Either due to inaccuracies in the body itself, or too much movement during the recompose). 

Once I upgraded to a 5d3, I actually went the other way and have stopped using back button focus, with the following rational:

- I don't shoot sports/birds/wildlife, and so am more interested in accurate focus than I am worried about missing a shot. With back button focus, the shutter will release regardless of if focus has been acquired or not. To that end I have set AI-Servo 1s5/2nd Image Priority to prioritize focus over shutter release. 

- The spread of AF points on the 5d3 is (usually) wide enough where I don't need to focus and recompose, I can just pick an AF point on the outside and am able to frame the shot as I would like. 


Having said that, I do run into times when I can't get an AF point where I need it, and I feel like I was faster at focus and recompose than I am at selecting a different AF point, but perhaps this is just a practice/technique thing. 


I would love to hear from others on this, with so many others in this thread using back button focus on 5d3/1dx I feel like I must be missing something.


----------



## ATC (Aug 13, 2013)

shashinkaman said:


> How about trying stuff out for yourself instead of asking everybody else!? Jeez!



I'm glad he asked. I've learned a few things from the answers.


----------



## PhotoAviator (Aug 13, 2013)

sturdiva said:


> I would love to hear from others on this, with so many others in this thread using back button focus on 5d3/1dx I feel like I must be missing something.



To me, the biggest advantage of back button focus has less to do with focus and recompose vs using other points and more to do with actually being able to utilize full time manual focusing on my lenses. With back button focusing, the switch on my lens never leaves the AF position, but I don't have to worry about AF messing up my manual focusing if I'm waiting until just the right moment to press the shutter. My camera only autofocuses if and when I want it to, and I never have to move the switch on my lens to MF. To me, that's complete control.


----------



## mw (Aug 13, 2013)

shashinkaman said:


> How about trying stuff out for yourself instead of asking everybody else!? Jeez!


I am getting mixed results trying to use the backbutton focus. I am wondering if I might be doing something wrong. That's why I asked. Hope that's not a crime is it? Jeez!!!


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 13, 2013)

sturdiva said:


> I seem to be doing the opposite of everyone else on this thread (which probably means I'm missing something).
> 
> I used back button focus on my t2i/550d for everything. I would use the center point, and the focus and recompose. Like most others, this worked pretty well for me, except for issues with nobody else being able to use my camera,
> 
> ...



Switch your camera to green box mode before handing over. AF goes back to default as do most other things.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 14, 2013)

ATC said:


> shashinkaman said:
> 
> 
> > How about trying stuff out for yourself instead of asking everybody else!? Jeez!
> ...



Me too  So thanks for asking and thanks everyone for your answers.


----------



## Pi (Aug 14, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> ATC said:
> 
> 
> > shashinkaman said:
> ...



I have to say that I tried it several times before and did not like it but discussions like this made me try harder; and I am glad that I did. I use it now very often.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi guys. 
I tried this technique a while back when it was discussed in another thread, I decided I didn't like it.
I tried again when I read this post and after a good session taking pictures of the Cowes Week Fireworks I have decided I like it and will not be going back to he old method. 
Not having the focus hunt whilst waiting for a good picture is as good a reason as any to try it. 
Thanks to the forum users for convincing me to give it another go.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 14, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi guys.
> I tried this technique a while back when it was discussed in another thread, I decided I didn't like it.
> I tried again when I read this post and after a good session taking pictures of the Cowes Week Fireworks I have decided I like it and will not be going back to he old method.
> Not having the focus hunt whilst waiting for a good picture is as good a reason as any to try it.
> ...



Pre-focusing...  E.g., if subject moves to the same position over and over again, all you have to do is just click, click, click.


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 27, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> sturdiva said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to be doing the opposite of everyone else on this thread (which probably means I'm missing something).
> ...





> Like most others, this worked pretty well for me, except for issues with nobody else being able to use my camera


Indeed, I actually like that issue! I hate to hand my camera over to anyone. Well, maybe with the exception of my assistant but I watch her carefully too! 

Agreed though, if turning it over to someone else, just put it in that green box mode...


----------



## candc (Sep 27, 2013)

i use it sometimes if i am using the p mode and shifting a lot, that way its thumb press, finger dial and then shutter instead of half press, move to dial and then back to shutter button. seems to work better for me there.


----------



## LarryC (Sep 28, 2013)

Like some other posters, I tried and failed twice to "getting used to it", but was won over on the third attempt many months ago and haven't looked back. Also, as posted earlier, the ability to instantly control whether the lens will AF or not is priceless.


----------



## candc (Sep 28, 2013)

This might be a stupid question but it functions the same as half press in single shot mode, is it different in other modes?


----------



## Zv (Sep 28, 2013)

candc said:


> This might be a stupid question but it functions the same as half press in single shot mode, is it different in other modes?



In AI Servo mode with BBF enabled it allows you more control over focusing. By keeping the button pressed it will continue to focus making it easier for you to take a shot at the decisive moment. Although it functions similar to the half press it is easier to use. Imagine holding the shutter at half press for more than a minute. Also what if you took a break from AF but then suddenly wanted to take a shot? By separating focusing and shutter you can set the focus and it will remain locked at that position allowing you time to recompose before taking a picture. 

It's also the ability to not refocus before taking a shot that makes it a useful feature in any mode. Great when there are obstacles moving in front of your subject like cars for example. Let's say you focus on a building with BBF. You can then let go of the button and simply wait until the cars go past or even if you shoot you know it wont refocus on a car because focus is locked. The half press method wouldn't work as everytime you try and take a shot it would autofocus on something, most likely the object in front of you. Sure you could switch to manual focus but for speed and convenience BBF just makes sense. 

You have to go out and try it. You also have to remind yourslef once you obtain focus lock you are free to recompose. I sometimes forget and keep pressing the button out of the habbit of needing to hear the "beep"!


----------



## candc (Sep 28, 2013)

In ai servo mode the camera continuously focuses with a half press also, I guess what I am asking is : does the camera do anything different? I just thought it was whatever feels best thing?


----------



## mwh1964 (Sep 28, 2013)

Getting used to it now. It is actually giving you more control.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2013)

candc said:


> In ai servo mode the camera continuously focuses with a half press also, I guess what I am asking is : does the camera do anything different? I just thought it was whatever feels best thing?



You're missing the key difference - control over *when* AF happens. When you want to actually take a picture, you need to fully press the shutter button...and you can't fully press the shutter button without half pressing it. 

Try this - focus on a subject, then recompose (move the camera), then take a shot. Now, take that shot a second time. With shutter button-linked AF, you have to move the camera again twice, to get the AF point back on the subject, then recompose. With BBF, you just press the shutter a second time, no need to move the camera. 

Same idea on servo - with BBF, you release AF-ON, tracking stops. You can take as many shots as you want. With the shutter button, the camera will refocus via attempted tracking with each shot, even if you don't want it to (it may start hunting, resulting in an OOF shot when doing nothing would leave the subject in focus.


----------



## candc (Sep 28, 2013)

I understand that but half pressing and holding half pressed is the same as pressing the bbf button? I don't mean half press and release


----------



## pdirestajr (Sep 28, 2013)

PhotoAviator said:


> sturdiva said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to hear from others on this, with so many others in this thread using back button focus on 5d3/1dx I feel like I must be missing something.
> ...



This is exactly it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2013)

candc said:


> I understand that but half pressing and holding half pressed is the same as pressing the bbf button? I don't mean half press and release



Yes, both initiate autofocus.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 28, 2013)

i probably already said this earlier in the thread but I do not like it

if i need to stop AF I prefer to stop it rather than having to take an extra action to start it, so I just set the button to be an AF prevent button or use the AF prevent buttons at the tips of super-tele (a more convenient location)

so I keep AF with the shutter trigger, but allow the other buttons, if held, to over ride the AF and block it when pressed and held

depends what you are doing, occasionally for some things doing the way many talk about here can be simplest


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 28, 2013)

candc said:


> In ai servo mode the camera continuously focuses with a half press also, I guess what I am asking is : does the camera do anything different? I just thought it was whatever feels best thing?



Nothing different except, BBF is much faster to use. E.g., you are shooting a model on a stage walking. Using half-press and AI servo, you half-press to acquire AF frame and shot. If you suddenly lost AF (due to movements, lighting, etc...), you have to half-press again and wait to acquire focus. Using BBF, you acquire focus while pressing. All the while, you can continuously press the button to acquire focus while recomposing and shooting. Try it for quite sometime and you'll see the "speed" difference. Most of the time, it's the difference between getting the shot or not. Also, BBF is used for pre-focusing. If you know that something always crosses the same distance, you can pre-focus, frame and shot multiple times without bothering about your focus. You can't do that using half-press. One more thing, with BBF, there's less time triggering shooting since your shooting button isn't doing another task which is AF (done by your back-button).


----------



## Zv (Sep 28, 2013)

Imagine someone made a car with a gas pedal that went backwards at half press and forwards at full press. Wouldn't you want two pedals to separate those functions?? 

Of course!! It would be insane not to. 

Not quite the same thing but the concept is the same. Two functions on one button vs two functions on two buttons.


----------



## candc (Sep 28, 2013)

one thing i like about half pressing and holding for af is that its like a 2 stage trigger and that you are holding on the release point and there is not as much shutter button travel as starting out from the top. all i was trying to find out was if holding half pressed and pressing the bbf button was the same and i guess it is?

thanks, craig


----------



## Zv (Sep 28, 2013)

candc said:


> one thing i like about half pressing and holding for af is that its like a 2 stage trigger and that you are holding on the release point and there is not as much shutter button travel as starting out from the top. all i was trying to find out was if holding half pressed and pressing the bbf button was the same and i guess it is?
> 
> thanks, craig



Well, you can also do that in combination with BBF too. Prefocus with BBF then keep your finger half pressed on the shutter if speed is a priority. Only difference is knowing you CAN take a break and still be ready to shoot. So overall it is faster.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 28, 2013)

I think of back button focus as 'manual focus using a button' instead of twiddling the focus ring on the lens. You have independent control over the focus function, clearly separated from any other function - which is why I like it so much and have in fact all but stopped using 'real manual focus' altogether.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi Folks, as I said in my reply in August I had just started using this on my 7D. I have a 300D which I know cannot do it, but I just acquired a 20D, with many more customisable settings, I am really missing BBF on this body, any one know if one of the menus can enable one of the other buttons to do this. I have read the manual and browsed the menus and the setting for custom functions, seems like cf17 should do it but I don't have lenses with AF stop button so that rules out cf17. Can't be done? 

I guess from this you should be able to extrapolate that I really like Back Button Focus! 

Hope this doesn't count as hijacking a thread! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 28, 2013)

Just to put it in perspective, medium format systems don't have 45 af points - they have 1 or best case 3. Focus and recompose is just part of what you learn to deal with. Hasselblad on the H4D/H5D have a single point, and their True AF isn't all that, but the dedicated button is something you just get used to.


----------



## wsheldon (Sep 28, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks, as I said in my reply in August I had just started using this on my 7D. I have a 300D which I know cannot do it, but I just acquired a 20D, with many more customisable settings, I am really missing BBF on this body, any one know if one of the menus can enable one of the other buttons to do this. I have read the manual and browsed the menus and the setting for custom functions, seems like cf17 should do it but I don't have lenses with AF stop button so that rules out cf17. Can't be done?
> 
> I guess from this you should be able to extrapolate that I really like Back Button Focus!
> 
> ...



Sure - you can use CF 4 to set the respective functions of the main shutter button and * button (focus lock) on the back. If you use option 1 (AE lock/AF) then the shutter button retains AE lock but AF moves to the * button, or use option 3 (AE/AF (no AE lock)) if you do not want AE lock at all.

I used CF 4 setting 1 and then kept the AF mode set at AI Servo, so as long as I held down the * button the camera would continue to track focus, then releasing it locked focus and it stayed put until you pressed it again. A short press of the * button is similar to one-shot focus so you have the best of both. Ideal set up as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi, 
Thanks for that, I looked at cf4 several times and misread it every time, thinking it was the order it would do things on the shutter release button! : And this despite following similar custom menu button options on 2 other bodies wih a dedicated AF on button. : :

One real good reason to swap out the 300D for the 20D so that I don't keep forgetting to focus now I am indoctrinated to BB Focus. 8)

All I need to complete my foolish look is someone to tell me it CAN be done on 300D after I said I know it can't!  ;D

Cheers. Graham.



wsheldon said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks, as I said in my reply in August I had just started using this on my 7D. I have a 300D which I know cannot do it, but I just acquired a 20D, with many more customisable settings, I am really missing BBF on this body, any one know if one of the menus can enable one of the other buttons to do this. I have read the manual and browsed the menus and the setting for custom functions, seems like cf17 should do it but I don't have lenses with AF stop button so that rules out cf17. Can't be done?
> ...


----------



## wsheldon (Sep 29, 2013)

You're welcome. Never used the 300D, but I think the 20D was a great camera. Couldn't bear to sell mine when I upgraded, so I gave it to my son as his first DSLR and he's happily shooting away. It was the first DSLR to really replace film cameras for me in every way. Good memories.

Have fun.



Valvebounce said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for that, I looked at cf4 several times and misread it every time, thinking it was the order it would do things on the shutter release button! : And this despite following similar custom menu button options on 2 other bodies wih a dedicated AF on button. : :
> 
> One real good reason to swap out the 300D for the 20D so that I don't keep forgetting to focus now I am indoctrinated to BB Focus. 8)
> ...


----------



## 7Dneilan (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi folks,

From a keen amateur, this post has been very helpful. Have just taken AF off my shutter and am looking forward to giving it a whirl.

My only observation though: is it that big of a deal when handing your camera to someone else, to point to the BBF and say "here's what you press to focus"? I mean, if the person finds that instruction hard to deal with, then I wouldn't be giving them my camera at all.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 29, 2013)

I am at Heathrow airport with just my SX50 and can't check, but I think you can just switch back to the green auto setting and it will ignore what you have set for your custom settings. BBF is just so useful. Yesterday, I did some quick manual focussing in a tricky situation without having to switch off AF by simply not using the BB.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi, 
You'd think if I trust them with my camera then they will be able to cope with BBF. 
Example, last week my brother and his family were over in England from USA, to see our father for possibly the last time, (when his vascular surgeon says he's on quality time not quantity time you get the family together) we had a family evening and with us is a long time friend of my brother which was good as he could take some group shots of us including me, I'm not in many usually behind camera not in front. 
This friend is a dispensing pharmacist so has degrees etc ie not a fool. 
Right I've set it all up all you have to do is press this button, marked focus on then press this big one under your index finger. Not one in focus picture and I didn't think to check any of them. :
Unfortunately due to the 17-85 lens being out of wack at the wide end I had to have the camera in live view focus and I didn't think that would focus from the focus button in green square, not sure if I set green square or not. Either way he had enough info and supposed intellect to deal with BBF and with him being an iPhone photographer I thought live view would help. 
Fortunately I did take some pics just means I'm absent from them.

Cheers. Graham.




7Dneilan said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> From a keen amateur, this post has been very helpful. Have just taken AF off my shutter and am looking forward to giving it a whirl.
> 
> My only observation though: is it that big of a deal when handing your camera to someone else, to point to the BBF and say "here's what you press to focus"? I mean, if the person finds that instruction hard to deal with, then I wouldn't be giving them my camera at all.


----------



## wsheldon (Sep 29, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about your father's condition - that's not easy.

But about BBF I think the green zone comment above is the right approach when handing someone else your camera for a snapshot. It also sets the camera to P mode with some audible focus beeps as I recall, which will help them know what's going on.



Valvebounce said:


> Hi,
> You'd think if I trust them with my camera then they will be able to cope with BBF.
> Example, last week my brother and his family were over in England from USA, to see our father for possibly the last time, (when his vascular surgeon says he's on quality time not quantity time you get the family together) we had a family evening and with us is a long time friend of my brother which was good as he could take some group shots of us including me, I'm not in many usually behind camera not in front.
> This friend is a dispensing pharmacist so has degrees etc ie not a fool.
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 29, 2013)

7Dneilan said:


> My only observation though: is it that big of a deal when handing your camera to someone else, to point to the BBF and say "here's what you press to focus"? I mean, if the person finds that instruction hard to deal with, then I wouldn't be giving them my camera at all.



I used the green square mode in that situation. With the 7D and 5DII, the camera would still shoot RAW, which was good. 

Currently, I have to either explain or change the custom controls setting - no green square mode on my camera.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 29, 2013)

Also shooting with a 7D, and the first thing I looked for in the manual was how to set it to have BBF. I don't even think I took a single frame with the camera before I had it set up. If I love it? You bet I do! 

For those mentioning problems with handing the camera over to someone else. *If* I hand over the camera to someone else it is either because I'm being robbed, or someone is buying it from me.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi, 
Thank you for your kindness.
I have not checked whether the shutter button does focus live view in green mode, but I had a thought earlier, it does take a while to focus in live view and I don't know if he was perhaps impatient and snapping before focus lock or just didn't get press this then this. Either way I cannot lay the blame for missed shots on any one other than me. I should have checked. I will not even mention the missed focus as he is the kind of guy that would feel guilty as he knows the situation with dad.

Cheers Graham.



wsheldon said:


> Very sorry to hear about your father's condition - that's not easy.
> 
> But about BBF I think the green zone comment above is the right approach when handing someone else your camera for a snapshot. It also sets the camera to P mode with some audible focus beeps as I recall, which will help them know what's going on.
> 
> ...


----------



## golubiewac1 (Sep 29, 2013)

I've found this discussion very useful and have followed the tips here to set it up on my 7D. Would not want to spend a ton of time blundering down blind alleys doing cut and try. The 7D is too complex for that. Thanks to all the responders who have added good ideas to the conversation. I'm not too proud to benefit from the experience of others as well as experimenting.


----------



## chilledXpress (Sep 29, 2013)

DominoDude said:


> For those mentioning problems with handing the camera over to someone else. *If* I hand over the camera to someone else it is either because I'm being robbed, or someone is buying it from me.



You've never been on vacation with the family or wife... ???


----------



## CHL (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you all - since two days now I am on BBF and I simply can't understand why I didn't figure that out before! Agree with Neuro: "Use it - love it". And the only person I would hand my camera to is my son and he is a much better photographer than me so he would know and I suspect that this is how his 7D is set up


----------



## 7Dneilan (Sep 30, 2013)

Dear Valvebounce / Graham,

Sorry also for your personal situation. Posts like these must seem trivial when you're experiencing that.

Point taken about handing over the gear. I've only been doing this for 5mins, so guess I'm pretty naïve.

Cheers,
D.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 30, 2013)

Well... old dog, new tricks.

After reading this thread, a while ago after it first started, I set my 5Dii and 7D up for back button focus. It took just a little bit of getting used to, but... overall, I'm very happy with keeping focus and AE/Shutter on different buttons. Best thing, is you get to focus, then compose and shoot multiple shots without having to worry about the camera re-focusing for every shot. Simple. I can always touch up the focus with the touch of a button. This is how we tended to shoot in the film/non-AF days. You'd focus, then worry about exposure and composition. Like I said, old dog, new trick. Every once in a while still... I get caught off guard, but it only takes a very brief moment and I'm on my game again, and thumb is on button to focus. I can't see going back to having it all on the shutter release.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi. D.
Thanks for your thoughts. That makes two naive then as I did hand it over thinking it would work out and didn't even check.

Cheers Graham.




7Dneilan said:


> Dear Valvebounce / Graham,
> 
> Sorry also for your personal situation. Posts like these must seem trivial when you're experiencing that.
> 
> ...


----------



## curby (Oct 3, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> I think of back button focus as 'manual focus using a button'



Great way of putting it. Now you have full time manual focus (with most modern lenses at least) and full time auto focus. Best of all worlds if you have enough finger coordination to manage an extra button. 

I got the 70D and am doing back button focus with DoF preview button being a single-shot AF/Servo AF toggle. My only question is whether to have SS or Servo be the default (with the alternate on the DoF button). I like the beep+flash AF confirmation of the SS, but I like the continual tracking of the Servo. Hmm.. ???


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 3, 2013)

Again for those who don't to have to used to it or who find it slows things down a touch or is awkward even after time, consider setting the back AF button not to DO AF but to STOP AF. So you keep AF with the main trigger (half-pressed for AI servo), but for the times you don't want that blocked just hold the back AF button (even more easily just use the front ring buttons on super teles if you have those). Now if you are doing absolutely nothing but focus and recompose then maybe just put af to af back button, but otherwise, personally, I don't like that at all and if I need to stop AF then I use the stop AF function instead.

So just another thing to consider. It doesn't have to be the YOU MUST SET THE AF TO THE BACK BUTTON THING as it is made to seem in many a forum, if not always in the real world. And there are other ways to control it specially.

Some big sports guys actually don't use back button AF, but keep it on the trigger and use the AF stop functions if they need to stop it, or simply half-finger lift when that alone works.


----------



## wsmith96 (Oct 9, 2013)

I just set up my rebel this way. Took a while for me to get used too, and I actually switched it back for a while. I ended up missing some football action shots because I kept forgetting that I has switched to the back button. That's just learning curve though.


----------



## Zv (Oct 10, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> I just set up my rebel this way. Took a while for me to get used too, and I actually switched it back for a while. I ended up missing some football action shots because I kept forgetting that I has switched to the back button. That's just learning curve though.



But once you make that mistake, which everyone including me totally does the first time round, you'll never forget! 

One way to help remind you is the "beep". If you don't hear it you know what to do.


----------



## pedro (Oct 10, 2013)

I set it up as soon as I found out that there was a setting mode on my trusty rusty 30D. The 5Diii has it as a standard function, and I'd never go back to any other method.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 23, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > For those mentioning problems with handing the camera over to someone else. *If* I hand over the camera to someone else it is either because I'm being robbed, or someone is buying it from me.
> ...



With my gear I couldn't afford to have a wife... and if I could, I have a backup body in that case.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 24, 2013)

DominoDude said:


> chilledXpress said:
> 
> 
> > DominoDude said:
> ...



My wife knows how to use BBF and Av at least. Teaching her would be more beneficial and more efficient.


----------



## DRR (Oct 24, 2013)

One small annoyance I have with backbutton focus, is when I wear my camera with my Optech strap, it rubs against my body and it activates the backbutton focus button on my battery grip. So I'll be wearing it and if I have a louder lens, I can hear it focusing the whole time. WHIIIR, WHIR. WHIR, WHHHHIR.

It's not so much a problem with the button on the camera, which is recessed, but it is not recessed on the grip.

Overall I like it though, one button to focus, another to lock exposure. You get used to it quickly.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 25, 2013)

Ditto to everything above. Use it, love it, didn't take long to get used to it.


----------



## Nicky Savage (Nov 9, 2013)

If you have the camera in AI servo mode what Af area select mode would you mostly use ?

I am a bit confused on what is genarally the best...

Nicky..


----------



## curby (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm just getting started, but I do AI Servo, back button focus, and usually center point active. Focus and recompose is so easy, just make sure that when you swivel, you aren't moving the subject out of your DoF. I guess BoF and sports could make use of more active points. Like I said, I'm still learning. =)


----------



## mwh1964 (Nov 9, 2013)

Use it all the time. Very convenient. Easy to get used to and then you will never go back. Quite funny when somebody hand over their canon or whatever to take their sorrow tourist picture and one don't understand why the damn thing won't focus pushing all the buttons on the back. If I hand the camera over I put it in green Sq.


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 9, 2013)

Spent a few minutes playing with back-button focus a couple years ago and never went back -- or front, so to speak. I find back-button focus to be quite natural and love disconnecting the focus from the shutter button.


----------

